# Der beste Bikeladen?



## Otcha (14. Mai 2003)

Wo ich grad beim Thema war ...

Was ist Eurer Meinung nach der *BESTE* Bikeladen im Rheingebiet?

Mit welchem habt ihr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?


_Lasst das Volk entscheiden!_


----------



## IGGY (14. Mai 2003)

Sato(Vicht-Stolberg)
MTB-Store(Eschweiler)
Fire-Bike(Roetgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Sato(Vicht-Stolberg)
> MTB-Store(Eschweiler)
> Fire-Bike(Roetgen) *



Naja, ausser das MTB Store irgendwie lahm ist, sehr lahm, wenn ich mir das anschau mit WernerTiffys Bestellung dort...


----------



## IGGY (14. Mai 2003)

Naja meiner Meinung nach sollte man einen Laden nicht nur danach beurteilen wie schnell er die bestellten Teile hat! Kann er ja auch nichts für wenn der Großhändler pennt!
Ich finde die Jungs aus dem MTB Store ganz nett! Die nehmen sich Zeit für den Kunden und helfen einem auch!
Bestes Beispiel ist das ich mir mal über ebay einen Dämpfer gekauft habe den mir dann einer der beiden aus dem MTB Store eingestellt hat! Hätte meiner Meinung nach nicht jeder Händler gemacht! Ich finde das das auch ein Zeichen von gutem Kundenservice ist!


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Naja meiner Meinung nach sollte man einen Laden nicht nur danach beurteilen wie schnell er die bestellten Teile hat! Kann er ja auch nichts für wenn der Großhändler pennt!
> Ich finde die Jungs aus dem MTB Store ganz nett! Die nehmen sich Zeit für den Kunden und helfen einem auch!
> Bestes Beispiel ist das ich mir mal über ebay einen Dämpfer gekauft habe den mir dann einer der beiden aus dem MTB Store eingestellt hat! Hätte meiner Meinung nach nicht jeder Händler gemacht! Ich finde das das auch ein Zeichen von gutem Kundenservice ist! *



Jop, wollt den laden ja net schlecht machen oder die kompetenz in Frage stellen 
Sorry wenns so rüber gekommen ist, hab ja selbst keine pers. erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Naja meiner Meinung nach sollte man einen Laden nicht nur danach beurteilen wie schnell er die bestellten Teile hat! Kann er ja auch nichts für wenn der Großhändler pennt!
> Ich finde die Jungs aus dem MTB Store ganz nett! Die nehmen sich Zeit für den Kunden und helfen einem auch!
> Bestes Beispiel ist das ich mir mal über ebay einen Dämpfer gekauft habe den mir dann einer der beiden aus dem MTB Store eingestellt hat! Hätte meiner Meinung nach nicht jeder Händler gemacht! Ich finde das das auch ein Zeichen von gutem Kundenservice ist! *



Jop, wollt den laden ja net schlecht machen oder die kompetenz in Frage stellen 
Sorry wenns so rüber gekommen ist, hab ja selbst keine pers. erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## gambo (14. Mai 2003)

der elmar

und velo in aachen is noch in ordnung , wenn inzwischen irgendwie auch schon arrogant.


----------



## Osti (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *der elmar
> 
> und velo in aachen is noch in ordnung , wenn inzwischen irgendwie auch schon arrogant. *



elmaaaar???? bist Du geisteskrank?   Nee, mal im Ernst, das ist einer der schlimmsten Bikehändler in Ac! War zwei mal dort und habe mich zwei mal entweder tot geärgert oder panisch den Laden verlassen weil er mir mit der Flex ans Bike wollte.... Das einzige, was man ihm zugute halten kann ist, dass er ein Enthusiast ist, aber wenn man nicht seiner Meinung ist, dann hat man verloren! Die gleichen Erfahrungen haben auch einige Freunde gemacht. Velo ist kompetent, aber auch teuer. Die Jungs in der Werkstatt verstehen was vom schrauben. Bei allem was ich nicht auf die Reihe bekomme (z.B. Laufräder einspeichen und korrekt zentrieren) fühle ich mich da sehr gut aufgehoben, ausserdem recht kulant bei Problemen. Andere Bike-Läden in Ac und Umgebung finde ich auch eher durchwachsen...  

My 2 cents,

Osti


----------



## nosh (14. Mai 2003)

der elmar is doch echt ******** verkauft mir als blutigen anfänger ein viel zu kleines bike, dir sagt er das bike ist gebraucht ,mir das bis auf schwinge alles neu sei. schaltungen können die auch nicht einstellen,usw........


----------



## WernerTiffy (15. Mai 2003)

Hoi!

Zum Thema MTB-Store muss ich dann ja auch selber nochmal was sagen. Hab heute dann endlich meine Teile bekommen. Hab mich halt schon geärgert das ich über 2 Wochen auf ein paar Teile warten musste, aber es stimmt schon das die Jungs nichts dafür können wenn der Grosshändler nich' hinne macht.
Dafür sind die Jungs immer nett, hilfsbereit und die Preise sind auch ok. Also unterm Strich: ein Lob nach Eschweiler!

Zum Thema Elmar wurde glaub ich schon wirklich viel hier im Forum gesagt, ehrlich gesagt sogar mehr, als es Wert ist  


WernerTiffy


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von WernerTiffy _
> *Hoi!
> 
> Zum Thema MTB-Store muss ich dann ja auch selber nochmal was sagen. Hab heute dann endlich meine Teile bekommen. Hab mich halt schon geärgert das ich über 2 Wochen auf ein paar Teile warten musste, aber es stimmt schon das die Jungs nichts dafür können wenn der Grosshändler nich' hinne macht.
> ...



Endlich haste deine Sachen 
Aber was bitte treibst du um diese Uhrzeit noch??? 

Achja: Der Elmar liest mit, an der Stelle, schöne Grüsse *winkewinke*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (15. Mai 2003)

ok , mit dem elmar als vorschlag wollte ich was ins wespennest stechen.... hab aber vor mir da nen bike zukaufen , da das der einzige cannondale händler in aachen ist.

"cAchja: Der Elmar liest mit, an der Stelle, schöne Grüsse *winkewinke* ." was hat der denn fürn nick?


----------



## IGGY (15. Mai 2003)

Cannondale bekommste auch bei Radsport Ganser in Breinig!
Oder beim Gothe in Düren!


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *ok , mit dem elmar als vorschlag wollte ich was ins wespennest stechen.... hab aber vor mir da nen bike zukaufen , da das der einzige cannondale händler in aachen ist.
> 
> "cAchja: Der Elmar liest mit, an der Stelle, schöne Grüsse *winkewinke* ." was hat der denn fürn nick? *



Weiss net ob der geregt ist, aber mir hat man gesagt, der würde alles mitlesen hier... wurd schonmal von nem Mitarbeiter angemacht was denn der Rufmord solle... von daher 
Aber egal, ist halt nen scheiss laden, kann man nix ändern, ausser der laden wechselt den Besitzer...


----------



## Rider Anonymus (15. Mai 2003)

Ich würde sagen, dass da einfach ganz verschiedene Generationen und Gedanken was das Radfahren angeht auf einander treffen!
Würde sich einer von uns so nen ********(wieviele buchstaben hat -schwules?) rotes tandem aufbauen??
Und es gitb einfach Öäden die haben sich auf sowas konzentriert und manche die sich auf sowas konzentriert haben. Und CYCLE hat sich einfach auf Trekking, Rennrad(obwohl da Radsport Schruff besser ist ) und andere komische Fahrrad Ideen konzentriert.
Wie lange ham die jetzt schon manche sachen da im Schaufenster hängen und keiner kauft sie.

Oder die neuen BMX's die sie da haben. Da kam dann sicher wieder nen Vertreter der wusste das der Elmar so nen gutes Herz hat und hat dem diese Mongoose Teile angedreht.
also ich würde nur zum cycle gehen, wenn ich da was sehe und man das einfach so kaufen kann, aber wenn man da was bestellt oder zur Reperatur hin gibt, kann man Wochen warten.

...und wenn jetzt wieder was kommen sollte - ich weiß wovon ich rede, hab da Praktikum gemacht. Und ich will mit meinem Statement(geiler Film übrigens)hier nichts gegen Elmar oder Norman als Person sagen, aber es gibt andere und bessere Bike Shops in AC und Umgebung....


----------



## gambo (15. Mai 2003)

bikes4fun ich vaals ist auch noch ein super laden , obwohl man da hin und wieder merkwürdige angebote bekommt...(gabel , nur einmal gefahren , statt 800 nur 400 euro ...).
der kerl da kann einem fast alles besorgen , z.b. auch sachen ausm foxkatalog.preis sind wohl nicht so gut , obwohl er einem immer " nen guten preis " macht.

mathias


p.s. dem elmar is sein gutes cd gezockt worden


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Mai 2003)

jop, aber damit kann man sich eh net sehn lassen, würde man net weit mit kommen, da zu auffällig... der dieb muss schon blöd sein sowas zu zoggn,... najo, vielleicht siehts elmar ja mal wieder, ist aber eig. versichert übern laden denke ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (17. Mai 2003)

CD gibts auch bei www.best-bike.de in Alsdorf. Ist dem Elmar in jedem fall vorzuziehen. 
In Herlen gibts noch www.bike-fun.nl


----------



## woodstock (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Cannondale bekommste [...]
> Oder beim Gothe in Düren! *



lass ma lieber den gothe stecken! für trekking oder son hollandrad evo modell gut, aber mtb lieber net ... (zumindest als ichs letzte mal da war )

achja, wenn der elmar mitliest, muss er ja internet und evtl. ne email adresse haben? kennt einer die?


----------



## IGGY (18. Mai 2003)

Naja ich kenne den Gothe ja nicht! Wußte nur das der CD hat! Habe da meinem Sohn ein GoKart gekauft und die CD´s gesehen!
Schade das der Elmar sich hier nicht mal zu Wort meldet!


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Naja ich kenne den Gothe ja nicht! Wußte nur das der CD hat! Habe da meinem Sohn ein GoKart gekauft und die CD´s gesehen!
> Schade das der Elmar sich hier nicht mal zu Wort meldet! *



Ja, würde ich an seiner Stelle auch machen, aber selbst schuld! Der hat sehr viel zu Erklären so wie ich finde....


----------



## Hille (19. Mai 2003)

Dürfen Kölner auch mitmischen?

Wahrscheinlich ist es eine generationsübergreifende Aufgabe, hier alle Fahrradläden kennenzulernen, aber von den mir bekannten ist definitiv Bike&Skate der beste.

Der absolute Loser ist Radhaus K!

So, jetzt würden mich Radladen-Vorlieben und -Aversionen im linksrheinischen Kölle interessieren...


----------



## Otcha (20. Mai 2003)

findest du nicht, bikeskate ist ein wenig klein?

gruss


----------



## extreme-tom (21. Mai 2003)

bin seit 8 jahren kunde bei zaffer (MTB-STORE eschweiler). sein kundenumgang ist EINMALIG, sein fachwissen auch. ausserdem gibts wohl keinen radladen mit lockerer atmosphäre. 

von deren preisen *grins* ganz zu schweigen.

TOP!

ach ja , neuerdings mit einer hp -> www.mtb-store.de 
(samt forum).


ach ja, bei CYCLE habe ich auch übelste erfahrungen gemacht *lach*

gruss


tom


----------



## THREE60 (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von extreme-tom _
> *bin seit 8 jahren kunde bei zaffer (MTB-STORE eschweiler). sein kundenumgang ist EINMALIG, sein fachwissen auch. *



allerdings! Rechts das Telefon in der Hand und gleichzeitig den Gnanomat (Scheibenbremsaufnahmenfräser) bedienen... da kann das nix werden.

Ralf


----------



## Pissnelke (21. Mai 2003)

der sahan schaffts nich n 24" laufrad einzuspeichen 
hab 95 mein zweites MTB da gekauft aber auch nur weil meine eltern dem seine eltern privat kannten...


----------



## DickHard (21. Mai 2003)

1. Elmars Tandem wurde gestohlen (das ist richtig schei$e, sowat)
    d,h Kampfstern Galaktica ist weg....
2. Elmar ist einer der besten Mechaniker die ich kenne...glaubt mir wenn das jemand beurteilen kann dann ich
3. Beschei§en tut der niemanden
4. Seine Personalpolitik ist nach Holgis weggang nicht unbedingt vom feinsten
5. Der dreht einem keinen alten Müll an, nur Sachen die in dieser Qualität nicht mehr hergestellt werden.
6. Der Laden ist Kaotisch und unaufgeräumt.....Stimmt
8. Wenns hart auf hart kommt ist in jedem Fall auf Elmar verlass.
DickHard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Housemeister (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

hab mir jetzt bei DM-Sport in Jülich ein Bike gekauft. Bin bis jetzt ziemlich zufrieden und hab das Gefühl das der Service auch klasse ist.

Es wurden direkt die (anscheinend) wichtigen Körpermaße aufgenommen und das Bike entsprechend angepasst. Hab ich so noch nicht erleben dürfen...

Hat sonst jemand Erfahrung mit dem Laden? Denn Preiswert scheinen sie zu sein...

Ciao,

Housemeister


----------



## bergbiker (3. Juni 2003)

Ich kann :

http://www.bikeundsport.de

empfehlen.

Faire Preise und super Service!


----------



## zak0r (3. Juni 2003)

bike paradise in bergisch gladbach machen faire preise und sind auch so spitze. hab 10 jahre bike pause hintermir und da haben die mir prima geholfen wieder rein zu kommen, nur mist das mir das bighit zu teuer ist :/


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *1. Elmars Tandem wurde gestohlen (das ist richtig schei$e, sowat)
> d,h Kampfstern Galaktica ist weg....
> 2. Elmar ist einer der besten Mechaniker die ich kenne...glaubt mir wenn das jemand beurteilen kann dann ich
> ...



was fürt ne aufgabe hatte holger denn da?
Ich dacht das wäre auch nur sone aushilfe da we viele andere.... falsch?

das der elmar es in sachen bikemechanik drauf hat hab ich gemerkt, aber er wendet die zu selten so an, das man zufrieden ist.... ist einfach so!


----------

